# FS: Yellow Convict, Rainbow fish, Killi fish & SAE! - Selling my 150g!



## Rainbow Brite (Jan 23, 2011)

Please see:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...up-fx5-xp3-co2-tank-4-plant-light-more-12779/
for current list of equipment!

This is the first step of what has to be sold before Feb 26 (moving day). Next is all the equipment and my beautiful 150 gallon tank! I am saddened that I have to let this all go, but I cannot have a tank at my new place!

For quickest response text or call me at 778-996-7182 between 9am-9pm.

Fish:
$18 - 1 Yellow Convict - Approx 5 years old and 4".
$4 - 1 Golden Wonder Killi (aka King)
$4 ea / $10 all - Madagascar Rainbowfish -2M/1F
$4 ea - 4 Medium Rainbowfish -1 red/1 blue/1 half yellow/1 red tail
$5 ea - 4 Large S.A.E. and I mean large! (1 aka Mr. Chubs)

Wood/Rocks: (pictures to come)
$10 - 1 med cave like piece
$15 all - 4 rocks that can be put together like a cave
$65 - 8 bags of plant substrate (can't remember the brand) enough to use in 150 gallon tank - black (and FULL of trumpet snails)
$30 - 5 gal pail of grey rock substrate

More pictures available upon request.

equipment will be the next to be listed.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

When you say Gold Nugget, they have a yellow fringe on the fins? As in Baryancistrus sp. (L018)
or are they gold spot Hypancistrus like this? L201

It they are L018, I'm definitely interested. What are the sizes available?

Edit: I see your pic and am interested. Sending PM.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'd...............


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for ALL the interest!

First off, please call if you are serious as I don't check online often. thanks.

Second, it will be FIRST COME, FIRST SOLD as especially the plecos are popular.

Thirdly, please bring your own bags!

and yes the plecos are L18.


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Jan 23, 2011)

updated. I hope all the fish enjoy their new homes so far.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

What size is the 150g? I need a 5 footer.


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Jan 23, 2011)

It's 2'x2'x5'
so is the metal frame stand


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

How much are you asking for the tank? Any pics?


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Jan 23, 2011)

Once I sell all the stock I will be listing the equipment and tank. I am hoping to post that next weekend.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...up-fx5-xp3-co2-tank-4-plant-light-more-12779/

for list of equipment!


----------

